# Question on hash oil



## Old Toby (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all i was wondering just how dry your buds have to be to make hash oil and also would it be safe to use buds with mould on them, i dont want to just throw them out y'know!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Hi all i was wondering just how dry your buds have to be to make hash oil and also would it be safe to use buds with mould on them, i dont want to just throw them out y'know!


*We wait until it is dry all the way. Yes you can use the moldy buds. Are you doing the ISO method? *


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *We wait until it is dry all the way. Yes you can use the moldy buds. Are you doing the ISO method? *


 Yeah i was planning on a few experiments,using the ISO method and the butane method, which do you think i should try first? Oh yeah because isopropyl is kinda expensive would rubbing alcohol do the same job?..


----------



## Hick (Oct 12, 2006)

Toby...you want the alcohol in the purest form possible. I "think" about 98% is as good as it gets. The other 2% is water.


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks lads! i'm just getting my stuff together so i will have everything ready to go


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

Other ratios of ISO work well also, it just takes longer for the excess water to evap away.


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

I've always been sketchy about the iso... since it is poisonous.. yes yes, I know... ur sposed to let it all evaporate... but still... 

Alcool... straight from quebec. Alcool (for u not so french speaking ppl) is ''alcohol'' in french... and it is a brand. Can find it at your local liquor store. =)


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 13, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> I've always been sketchy about the iso... since it is poisonous.. yes yes, I know... ur sposed to let it all evaporate... but still...
> 
> Alcool... straight from quebec. Alcool (for u not so french speaking ppl) is ''alcohol'' in french... and it is a brand. Can find it at your local liquor store. =)


Whats the percentage for that Alcool man, I wont settle for anything less than 96% purity.


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2006)

toby...in the states, you might look for "Everclear" in the liquor department. Grain alcohol, something akin to 200 oroof. I believe around 96% pure, non-piosonous, but a bit on the expensive side just to be allowed to evaporate away.


----------



## KADE (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, it is about the same as that... between 94 and 97%, I dont remember which exactly. I'd keep a couple shots to drink while I'm waiting of course.. I wouldn't waste it all. It is like drinking ether tho... kinda rough.


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 13, 2006)

cheers guys i will look out for that stuff on my next trip to the boozer!


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 13, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> toby...in the states, you might look for "Everclear" in the liquor department. Grain alcohol, something akin to 200 oroof. I believe around 96% pure, non-piosonous, but a bit on the expensive side just to be allowed to evaporate away.


 
$12 for a fifth where I'm at and that much would do 16 ounces or so of coarsly ground trim leaf.

Everclear works well and looks almost the same as ISO, but there will be sugars left behind in your oil making the smoke harsher. Potency is unaffected, but it's a throat killer and major lung expander.

You can smell the ISO in the oil if it hasn't evaped enough. Take a hit of it and you'll know for sure it needs more time, believe me. Never had a problem with the ISO not evaporating fully.


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

a friend of mine from kentucky is supposed to be bringing me back some moonshine , ill try some of that and see how good it does.  i did the butane method yesterday still waiting for butane to disapate. but however bg iso methods was pretty good to using 91% iso alcohol at walmart .


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

EverClear. Amen City man's cornlicker  Not near as good tasting as the "Real McCoy" but will dooooo in pinch. You sip on that while your makin yer hash


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> a friend of mine from kentucky is supposed to be bringing me back some moonshine , ill try some of that and see how good it does.  i did the butane method yesterday still waiting for butane to disapate. but however bg iso methods was pretty good to using 91% iso alcohol at walmart .



 I hope you mean how good it tastes


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

more or less i mean i am impatient on wating on the alcohol to evaperate . it took almost a week for 71%iso to evaperate took 4 days for 91% still waiting on butane to finish hopefully by this evening. anciouse to get moonshine started hopefully close to butane method, even though 1 is hash oil and 1 is honey oil  just the darn waiting process, makes you want to do somin stupid like put it in the microwave lol.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh  Goodness, Don't do that.  wonder if anybody ever tried usin a microwave and lived?  What wooould happen????


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont believe alcohol and radiation like eachother too much but i sure would like to see a  dummy that has tried it lol. naaaaaaah not me .


----------



## skunk (Oct 17, 2006)

i would like to say if someone out there has tried it i wonder what kinda exsplanation they gave the law enforcement,firedepartment,n insurance company . before they had investigators do there work. lol


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey skunk, Don't ya just bet somebody has though. LOL"POOF"!! Ya, Or thier ol'ladyLOL


----------



## Delloman (Nov 13, 2006)

lol you did not cook off the iso lol when u do it and i do it all the time i got a singal eletric burner from wallmart place a pot of water on the burner on top of that place your pan of iso and THC takes 20 to 30 min to cook off the iso use the eletric burner so there is no open flame and do it out side so it is vented with is setup you can use the 71% iso but i still use the 99%


----------



## Delloman (Nov 13, 2006)

here is a link to a post about it every one uses a burner
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4855


----------



## KADE (Nov 14, 2006)

heat evaporates and can degrade thc also... 

You can create oil be letting the iso evaporate by itself... takes longer... but it is way safer and your oil has potential to be more potent unless ur an ole timer at cooking it off. 
I'd prefer any newbs not to use a burner! If so do what Delloman is saying... Always heat the pan the alky is in using the heat from the boiling water.


----------



## Delloman (Nov 14, 2006)

with the dubbel boiler (pot of water under your pan) it dose not heat the THC even close to it's melting point if iso will evaperat at room temp heating it buy 15% it will now take much less time to evaperate i have done this meany times the potence is the same as if you just scraped the trycomes off the plant


----------

